# Pics of Kramer *Golden Tegu* & Enclosure



## Nos (Jan 30, 2012)

sry for bad photos first ones were taken on GF cell phone and last 4 on my iphone so not best quality


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 30, 2012)

He's SO FAT!!! too cute, LOVE


----------



## reptastic (Jan 30, 2012)

That's one nice columbian, great job, he looks nice and plump and healthy


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, I hope Kodo grows up to be like that! He's gorgeous. I love his patterning and the gold coloration really pops. How long have you had him and is he friendly?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 30, 2012)

_I love this pic his gold tone from that angle is unreal._



Nos said:


>


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jan 30, 2012)

omg that setup is badass bro.

and the tegu is pretty awesome too lol.


----------



## Nos (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks guys, my and my gf have has him for about 8 months now, he was a pet stores tegu and we bought him at a expo, he is tame gets along with my cat but still needs a little more work with handling, he also likes to poo on our bed every time he gets the chance so we take him to the shower as soon as we take him out


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 2, 2012)

Very healthy looking, nice and plump. Keep it up man, approx. how big is he?


----------



## Nos (Feb 12, 2012)

its hard to measure him and we have not really took the time to try but i have some videos on youtube of him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91SVkexljAk&context=C3ec8129ADOEgsToPDskLdrI0zAJHQAmDufFe31JTn


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice vid. Kramer is a very handsome lizard.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 22, 2012)

That is a pretty sweet set up you got going on there bro! I am in the middle of building an enclosure just like that, with my TV on top so I can watch Tegu and TV / computer at the same time. I love the wood. At least the front panels of mine are going to be covered in some exotic woods. Our whole house is different hardwood floors ( on account my father and brother are hardwood floor contractors ) so it should flow nicely as yours does! 

Your lizard is stunning too, fat and happy, that's how we like our Tegus!


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice tegu. He's pretty plump! I am also really digging that enclosure.


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 24, 2012)

Love that video, something amazing about just watching them walking around... love it when mines on the explore around my room. Not quite the size of Kramer though ! - how old is he?


----------

